# Noob question - Librarys without the nicnt file



## desert

Just bought Strezov Wotan + Freyja and it's my first library without the nicnt file.

From my understand and google searches, libraries without this file will need be open via my finder window and not in the native kontakt plugin in logic pro?

Is there anyway to open it natively? Do I really need to make my own nicnt file and wallpaper?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.Quest

I believe that file is for libraries that are licensed to appear in the Kontakt library panel. You can open any kontakt library from the kontakt browser panel in the plugin. Even add them to the quick menu.


----------



## desert

Dr.Quest said:


> I believe that file is for libraries that are licensed to appear in the Kontakt library panel. You can open any kontakt library from the kontakt browser panel in the plugin. Even add them to the quick menu.


Well, apparently you can't add it because it keeps saying "no library found" :/


----------



## neblix

You can not add it to the Library tab. That is reserved for licensed products.

You can, however, add it to your quick menu.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Yes, the Quick Menu is what I was referring to. As Neblix said, you *cannot* add it to the Library tab. Those are licensed by the developer to be used there at some expense. But you can still use the instrument and open it under Kontakt's file browser. I see I wasn't real clear in my explanation.


----------



## desert

Brilliant, thanks so much guys!


----------



## robgb

There are ways to do it by creating your own nicnt, but Quick Menu is much easier to deal with.


----------



## EvilDragon

robgb said:


> There are ways to do it by creating your own nicnt



And that is unsupported (also a violation of EULA) and can create issues that make legitimate libraries disappear from Libraires tab, so kids, don't do this at home!


----------



## Jaap

robgb said:


> There are ways to do it by creating your own nicnt, but Quick Menu is much easier to deal with.



I always thought that was illegal and not permitted by Native Instruments


----------



## robgb

Jaap said:


> I always thought that was illegal and not permitted by Native Instruments


I'm sure Native Instruments frowns on it, and as I said, Quick Menu is a much easier solution anyway.


----------



## robgb

EvilDragon said:


> And that is unsupported (also a violation of EULA) and can create issues that make legitimate libraries disappear from Libraires tab, so kids, don't do this at home!


Wasn't aware it created conflicts. Good point.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

robgb said:


> Wasn't aware it created conflicts. Good point.


It does create a conflict, you experience that another library is showing missing, however you just st have to change the parameter SNPID to fix that. However as said before not supported or not what you should do.


----------



## EvilDragon

Sooner or later all legitimate SNPIDs will be filled up...


----------



## chimuelo

I wish they could all collapse skinnier for the sake of avoiding scroll.
In the Arrange window it's nice stacking them up...


----------



## bigcat1969

If you really want can't you just put a copy of the instrument in a subfolder under an existing Kontakt library? Its not creating a new ninct but shows up in Kontakt libraries.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

You would need to add it you really want to do this unsupported and not endorsed action by creating an nict file in the directory where the library is that you want to add. You would need to edit the content. You should really search the web on what to do with ".nicnt" files


----------



## cyrilblanc

Thorsten Meyer said:


> You would need to add it you really want to do this unsupported and not endorsed action by creating an nict file in the directory where the library is that you want to add. You would need to edit the content. You should really search the web on what to do with ".nicnt" files



The other solution is to boycott Libraries that does not have a .nict file !!!!!!!

I just bought a libs called Realivox special offer at $99 instead of $399
This lib is propose at two prices, one with the .nict file and that is install via Native Access and another where you must use the QuickLoad
I found this clever. 

The difference to pay is 15$ !!!!!


----------



## dflood

cyrilblanc said:


> The other solution is to boycott Libraries that does not have a .nict file !!!!!!!
> 
> I just bought a libs called Realivox special offer at $99 instead of $399
> This lib is propose at two prices, one with the .nict file and that is install via Native Access and another where you must use the QuickLoad
> I found this clever.
> 
> The difference to pay is 15$ !!!!!


Hey wait, did you pay $99 or $199? Is there a deal I don’t know about?


----------



## cyrilblanc

dflood said:


> Hey wait, did you pay $99 or $199? Is there a deal I don’t know about?


$99  it was a special offer before XMAS


----------



## dflood

cyrilblanc said:


> $99  it was a special offer before XMAS


Darn it , guess I missed that one!


----------

